# hängende SSH Verbindung



## skee (25. März 2009)

Hallo,
Ich benutze SSH im Batch, um auf ne ganze Menge Linux-Server zyklisch zuzugreifen.
Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, nur ab und zu gibt es ein Problem:

Ab und zu kommt es vor, dass wohl mit dem SSH-Server des Zielrechners irgendwas nicht in Ordnung ist und dann hängt die SSH-Verbindung und wird nicht mehr gelöst.
Also, die verbindung wird aufgebaut, es werden keine Daten übertragen und beendet wird sie auch nicht.

Ich benutze SSH mit folgenden Optionen:
ssh -o ConnectTimeout=4 -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts=0 -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no user@server

Solange der SSH-Server gar nicht antwortet, greift der Timeout auch wunderbar. Aber, wenn die verbindung erstmal aufgebaut ist und dann hängt etwas, bleibt die verbindung bestehen und mein Script läuft an dieser Stelle nicht weiter, da es ja auf die erfolgreiche beendigung der Verbindung wartet.

Any ideas?

Danke
Skee


----------



## Enumerator (1. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich hatte einst ein ähnliches Problem.
Ist ohne weiteres nicht lösbar gewesen.

Gruß
Enum

PS: Ach ja, "weiteres" == "perl" - in meinem Fall. ;-)


----------

